
What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic - miguelarauj1o
http://web.archive.org/web/20080527204528/http://docs.sun.com/source/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html
======
wiz21c
The thing is that although "big decimal" doesn't prevent you from rounding
errors, it does help a lot because the number representation matches the
mental model. Whereas, with floating point, the value is not always what is
expected (0.1 is not represented as exactly 0.1 in FP).

So although I could use FP for many things, including money, my experience is
that the cognitive cost of managing it is too much for many people (and no,
I'm not considering myself better than the others)

